# Camera Problem: Spots on Sensor of my Canon Rebel



## Rudy Vey (Dec 23, 2008)

While taking some pen photos this summer, I saw that there are some small dots in each of the pictures, and in other pictures as well - same area of photo. Looks like there are some tiny spots (dust or else) on the sensor (i.e. the "digital film"). I tried the procedure they give in the manual, but it does not remove the specs, they are still there as seen afterwards in pictures . Any ideas what to do - I surely will not destroy the sensor, guess I have to send the camera in for service - any idea for the cost of such a cleaning??


----------



## VisExp (Dec 23, 2008)

Rudy, you need a rocket :biggrin:

When I first got my camera I had the same problem, dust on the sensor.  Gerryr recomended I get a Giottos Rocket Blaster.

http://www.amazon.com/Giottos-AA1900-Large-Rocket-Blaster/dp/B00017LSPI

Take the lens off, set the mirror in the locked up position and hold the camera pointing down, so that any dust blown loose will fall down.  Point the rocket at the sensor, taking care not to touch it, and squeeze away.  It'll blow any dust off the sensor.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 23, 2008)

VisExp said:


> Rudy, you need a rocket :biggrin:
> 
> When I first got my camera I had the same problem, dust on the sensor.  Gerryr recomended I get a Giottos Rocket Blaster.
> 
> ...



I have the rocket, and tried it already, didn't work. Thinking of getting the "wet" stuff, swabs, pecpads and the alcohol solution to clean it.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 23, 2008)

I had the similar problem on Pentax a while back and it turned out to be a couple of dead pixels. But was only a problem when you enlarge a photo.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 24, 2008)

Post a photo that has shows the spots.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks to Gerry, I know its no dead pixels! It is just some small specks of dust. With my photo editing program (Picasa 3, from Google for free) it takes some 5 secs to fix the photo. These specks are only visible in the pictures I took of my pens with a lot of even, neutral gray background. On any other picture, I cannot make them out. Will blow clean the sensor one more time and it should be ok.


----------



## stevebuk (Dec 28, 2008)

clone out the spots in an Image editor.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 31, 2008)

I had the same problems with my 20d.  I used the blower, but that didn't get all of them so I bought a swab kit.  It worked like a charm and was actually really easy.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 31, 2008)

sbell111 said:


> I had the same problems with my 20d.  I used the blower, but that didn't get all of them so I bought a swab kit.  It worked like a charm and was actually really easy.



What swab kit did you use?


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 2, 2009)

I used this.  I have heard that this one is good, also.


----------



## Art Fuldodger (Jan 4, 2009)

Rudy Vey said:


> I have the rocket, and tried it already, didn't work. Thinking of getting the "wet" stuff, swabs, pecpads and the alcohol solution to clean it.



One thing you can do is to limit just how far you stop down.  Spots on the sensor will not show up at wide apertures, and will show up glaringly at small apertures.

Other than that, if you don't know what you're doing, you can gunk your sensor up worse by trying it yourself.  I only need a wet swab about once per year, so I don't bother buying the kit - a local camera store will do it for me for $5, and they've always got it spotless.


----------

